# picture framing a lcd tv?



## Yeti (Apr 26, 2011)

I want to add a picture frame around my 60" flatscreen tv once it's hung on the wall. Has anyone done this and have a good way to attach it to the wall? I'd like it to be able to be removed easily if I need to add or get to the wires in back of the tv.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you planning on putting a two way mirror on top of it or just framing in the LCD? I had a 36" LCD hanging up in my bar that I recessed into the wall and hung a mirror over so that when the TV was off, it was a mirror but when it wasn't it shined right through the glass... it was sahweeeeeet. 

If you're hanging it on the wall and then building a frame that protrudes so that you don't see the sides, you'll have to build it like reverse crown like so:









As for attaching it, I'd use velcro or something on the top edge so that it's easily removed and non marring.


----------



## JAGWAH (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you have any issues with heat, enclosing in the TV like that? I've built frames like this before but not aroun a flat screen so snug.

I do like the look and the simplisity of using crown for the frame.


----------

